# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Fishing >  Another way to catch worms

## Billy13426

In the spring when the snow melted the flooding started. I went out in a flooded area and tossed a burlap sack out there. The worms crawl up in the holes and get caught. I ended up catching about 40 worms in one day with it.

----------


## Graf

I'll have to try that, this spring. What part of michigan are you from?

----------


## hunter63

Funny you should bring that up....This works kinda like rolling over rocks.....

I have a piece of carpet in the garden for mulch....just roll out and plant through holes......
Was kinda bunched up...(puppy has been having a ball playing with it)....When I straitened it out..... the folds were full of worms and night crawlers.

----------


## Highhawk1948

I use to get crickets like that but in dry areas.  Did you eat the worms or were they for fishing?

----------


## Billy13426

I am from midland mi not too far from fenton and I used the worms for fishing bait

----------


## hunter63

> I use to get crickets like that but in dry areas.  Did you eat the worms or were they for fishing?


For fishing....unless I'm realllllllly hungry........
Or in my case I just tossed them in the compost bin.

----------


## MrFixIt

We used to catch grasshoppers for fish bait. Used an old white sheet, spread out in a grassy area. Walked around in circles around the sheet, 'hoppers would land on the sheet and get their feet stuck. Scooped them up in a cricket basket and hit the creek!

----------


## Canadian-guerilla

> I use to get crickets like that but in dry areas.  Did you eat the worms or were they for fishing?


50% protein . . .

when times get tough
a lot of people are gonna starve to death because worms are " icky "

I get the "ewww" response a lot when i'm out collecting snails

----------


## Rick

Snails? Ewwwww.

----------


## Batch

> Snails? Ewwwww.


Seriously Rick? Don't judge! I am putting you in time out. With the snails that must be purged. LOL

Snails are awesome with garlic butter!

----------


## hunter63

> Seriously Rick? Don't judge! I am putting you in time out. With the snails that must be purged. LOL
> 
> Snails are awesome with garlic butter!


You can eat anything with enough garlic butter........
So....snot ...eh,..... I mean snails with garlic butter,..... gottcha

----------


## Tokwan

worms?...ewwwwwwwwwwww........

----------


## tjwilhelm

This one's for you, Tokwan...

----------


## Tokwan

Was that you in the video tjwilhem? Looks like you were wearing them Columbia convertible pants too....how did it taste...yuckkks......how could you tem cookled...? It should be raw...hahahaha

----------


## Rick

> I get the "ewww" response a lot when i'm out collecting snails






> Snails? Ewwwww.




Batch, Batch, Batch, Batch, Batch. Okay, this is humor right here. Now, over here we have wit. And here is tomfoolery. Notice how the line is connected to all three? Now follow the dotted line and you have wisecrack. That's how you get from there to here. Short path.

----------


## tjwilhelm

> Was that you in the video tjwilhem? Looks like you were wearing them Columbia convertible pants too....how did it taste...yuckkks......how could you tem cookled...? It should be raw...hahahaha


Yup, that's me...and, Yup, I do believe those are Columbia convertibles.

Tasted like fried clams!

----------


## Tokwan

ewwwwww......

----------


## AmericanWolverine

Why not just get a Worm Factory composting kit from Arbico-Organics? You'll have worms available 24/7/365.

----------


## hunter63

> Why not just get a Worm Factory composting kit from Arbico-Organics? You'll have worms available 24/7/365.


Most likely not a good thing to fit in a BOB,..... foraging and farming are vastly differ ends of the spectrum.
We are talking survival vs gourmet dining.

----------


## AmericanWolverine

But he didn't mention anything about survival. He was just talking about ways of getting worms.

----------


## hunter63

> But he didn't mention anything about survival. He was just talking about ways of getting worms.


That's true, you are correct....sorry.
He did say, "Catch worms", not raise worms...... In the title of OP.

As this is wilderness survival site my view is making use of forging, hunting and fishing...in a emergency setting or survival setting.
That was the reason for the comment.

----------

